# Illustrator: Pfad in einen Pfad 'einstanzen'



## Neo_matrix_gfx (27. Juli 2005)

Hi!

Ich bin noch nen Anfänger in Illustrator und habe ein recht simples Problem, auf dessen Lösung ich jedoch aus Wissensmangel nicht komme. Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe 2 Ebenen. Die untere Ebene enthält einen Pfad mit der Form eines schwarzen Katzenkopfes. Die Obere enthält einen Pfad mit der Form eines weißen Auges. Nun will ich jedoch eine einzige Ebene haben, die direkt den Katzenkopf und die Aussparung (das Auge) enthält. Im Moment habe ich ja 2 Ebenen, was jedoch recht schwierig weiterzubearbeiten ist..

Ich muss also irgendwie den Pfad des Auges auswählen, und diese Auswahl in den unteren Pfad (des Katzenkopfes) schneiden. Ich habe es mit dem Pathfinder versucht, aber alle Versuche haben fehlgeschlagen. Liege ich mit dem Tool richtig? Wenn ja, wie benutze ich ihn?
Ich habe die Form des Auges angeklickt, sodass sie markiert ist, und bin beim Pathfinder auf  "Verdeckte Flächen entfernen" gegangen. Entweder wurde die vom Auge verdeckte Fläche gar nicht entfernt, oder es kam eine Fehlermeldung..

Ich bitte um Hilfe 

mfg Neo


----------



## megabit (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Neo,

der Pathfinder geht auch für dein Problem. Aber einfacher und schneller geht es meiner Meinung nach mit einem Zusammengesetzten Pfad.

Du musst beide Pfade (die nicht in unterschiedlichen Gruppen liegen durfen) und gehst auf:
Objekt-zusammengestzter Pad-erstellen (oder drückst "strgund die 8). Fertig.

Das hat den Vorteil, dass du das auch einfach mit zusammengesetzer Pfad ablösen wieder Rückgänging machen kannst.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Neo_matrix_gfx (29. Juli 2005)

> (die nicht in unterschiedlichen Gruppen liegen durfen)



Das heisst, ich nehme das Auge und verschiebe es in die Ebene des Katzenkopfes?
Wenn ich dann STR+8 drücke, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Es kann kein zusammengesetzer Pfad erstellt werden. Alle Objekte in einem zusammengesetzten Pfad müssen Pfade sein, sie dürfen außerdem keine Pinselpfade oder Teil eines Objekts sein."

Hmm ich weiss jetzt gar nicht den Unterschied zwischen Objekte, Pfaden usw..und was ich hier davon vorliegen habe..Kann mir da einer helfen?

mfg Neo


----------

